# Whats the hardest game to run?



## Crazydude185 (Feb 7, 2006)

Ive been wondering what would be the hardest game to run on high settings? This is just for curiosty... I'm guessing it would be BF2 but im not sure... just hit me up if u know


----------



## Raditz (Feb 7, 2006)

bf2 is hard to run for me. Even when I got all the game specs. I still need the card.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Feb 7, 2006)

Crazydude185 said:
			
		

> Ive been wondering what would be the hardest game to run on high settings? This is just for curiosty... I'm guessing it would be BF2 but im not sure... just hit me up if u know


No, BF2 isnt that hard to run. Now then, F.E.A.R is a completely different story!


----------



## Antiodontalgic (Feb 7, 2006)

I would say F.E.A.R and Call of Duty 2 are the most High-End games out so far.

I can run them both on maxed settings of course..


----------



## Xycron (Feb 7, 2006)

BF2? No way, I have a semperon 3100+ sockey 754, 1.5GB of ram, and a geforce 6200(OCed to the speeds of 6600) 256mb and I run it on high setting's, exceptfor aa, i only run it at 2x, if i run it at 4x i start to get a little laggey.

Now fear i couldn;t come close too.


----------



## Modoman (Feb 7, 2006)

no way cod2 is that demanding. quake 4 and fear are the 2 most demanding i would say...


----------



## Crazydude185 (Feb 7, 2006)

Ive played FEAR a few times i didnt think it was that impressive i only started to play for about 2 hours and i lost interest... I didnt think the Graphics were that impressive either idk... though never played cod 2 , maybe i should see how it runs at high settings though lol


----------



## elmarcorulz (Feb 7, 2006)

Crazydude185 said:
			
		

> Ive played FEAR a few times i didnt think it was that impressive i only started to play for about 2 hours and i lost interest... I didnt think the Graphics were that impressive either idk... though never played cod 2 , maybe i should see how it runs at high settings though lol


Whats eetting did you have it on? And what was the spec of the machine?


----------



## tweaker (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, how is it possible not to be impressed by F.E.A.R.? Hehe


----------



## Pr0 (Feb 7, 2006)

Its been long time since i played fear and it was great game by far. Not hard to run. 

By the way what was the fps result you guyz get from fear in the test benchmarks from the game.. I got max 298 fps. which is almost 300 fps with all setting set to HIGH AND EXTRA's

And call of duty 2 some how i get 80-128 fps with all setting set to max and extra's


----------



## elmarcorulz (Feb 7, 2006)

> By the way what was the fps result you guyz get from fear in the test benchmarks from the game.. I got max 298 fps. which is almost 300 fps with all setting set to HIGH AND EXTRA's


With what rig though?


----------



## spacedude89 (Feb 7, 2006)

Boy, i was playing 3DMARK06 and MAN does that game slow you down.


----------



## Antiodontalgic (Feb 7, 2006)

> Boy, i was playing 3DMARK06 and MAN does that game slow you down.



It's not a game


----------



## fade2green514 (Feb 7, 2006)

lol thats hilarious he thought he was _playing_ 3dmark06
anyways... f.e.a.r. is definitely the most demanding game out there in my opinion.
half life 2 ive heard has really good graphics, not the most demanding anymore... but i heard the water practically IS water.


----------



## DCIScouts (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, if you turn everything possible on, HL 2 is one of the top ones.  However, you shut a lot off, which is what makes it so appealing .  Anyway, F.E.A.R. does beat that one out slightly if you're looking to blow some hardware up .


----------



## suprasteve (Feb 7, 2006)

of my select few games, fear is definitely the hardest, I can run most everything else near high if not on high, but fear has to be medium to not get glitchy.  I don't have bf2 but a friend of mine has fear and bf2 with a 5600 and he can run bf2 (on low I'm sure) but it's a no-go for fear


----------



## krimson_king (Feb 7, 2006)

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> Boy, i was playing 3DMARK06 and MAN does that game slow you down.



i think he was being sarcastic


----------



## mash (Feb 7, 2006)

Quake 4 on ultra = ****ing insane.

I got like 15-20 fps on ultra


----------



## Modoman (Feb 8, 2006)

16x aa on quake 4 will put anyone's machine to shame. crank the res and aa in that game and bye bye. i say it's the most demanding still


----------



## Pr0 (Feb 8, 2006)

Modoman said:
			
		

> 16x aa on quake 4 will put anyone's machine to shame. crank the res and aa in that game and bye bye. i say it's the most demanding still



I dont have problems playing quake 4 with 16x aa and I even try to max quake 4 with extra's and still went smoothly. No slowing down at all.

Quake 4 Sounds great with X-Fi falat1ty fps soundcard and home theather system 5.1. I love it!!!


----------



## Geoff (Feb 8, 2006)

Modoman said:
			
		

> 16x aa on quake 4 will put anyone's machine to shame. crank the res and aa in that game and bye bye. i say it's the most demanding still


I agree with you.


----------



## Pr0 (Feb 8, 2006)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> I agree with you.



Try the latest graphic cards 2 gigs of ram and latest mobo and highest processer x2 4800+ you'll run quake 4 fine with 16x aa and the resolution set to high etc.


----------



## LITHIUM (Feb 8, 2006)

FEAR, Co2, and BF2 i think. HL2 i don't think is that demanding compared to the other 2, but thats just me


----------



## 34erd (Feb 8, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> Try the latest graphic cards 2 gigs of ram and latest mobo and highest processer x2 4800+ you'll run quake 4 fine with 16x aa and the resolution set to high etc.


You would know considering your rig 

Or are you talking about your future world record PC


----------



## mrgeorgedude (Feb 8, 2006)

hey do u know if my coming rig could even play CoD2, fear, or quake??? obvioulsy not on high settings like that


----------



## Pr0 (Feb 9, 2006)

mrgeorgedude said:
			
		

> hey do u know if my coming rig could even play CoD2, fear, or quake??? obvioulsy not on high settings like that



Whats your upcoming rig specs?


----------



## Crazydude185 (Feb 9, 2006)

lol might need to know the specs before we can give ya an answer =p


----------



## Motoxrdude (Feb 9, 2006)

mrgeorgedude said:
			
		

> hey do u know if my coming rig could even play CoD2, fear, or quake??? obvioulsy not on high settings like that


With your curent specs, no. 

I am also just wondering, do you have a compaq presario?


----------



## mrgeorgedude (Feb 9, 2006)

Crazydude185 said:
			
		

> lol might need to know the specs before we can give ya an answer =p



lol sorry i did have my specs in my signature but i changed it yesterday...i will be getting an athlon 3200, chaintech vnf4 mobo, 1 gig corsair ram, probly 6600gt vid card, ehh i dont think anythinglse really matters...


----------



## Modoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> Try the latest graphic cards 2 gigs of ram and latest mobo and highest processer x2 4800+ you'll run quake 4 fine with 16x aa and the resolution set to high etc.


of course, you can play any game np maxed with a top of the line or pretty close to top of the line system....


----------



## ceewi1 (Feb 10, 2006)

mrgeorgedude said:
			
		

> lol sorry i did have my specs in my signature but i changed it yesterday...i will be getting an athlon 3200, chaintech vnf4 mobo, 1 gig corsair ram, probly 6600gt vid card, ehh i dont think anythinglse really matters...



Yeah, not a problem.  Mine's fairly similar to what you're getting, and it runs quite well on Medium settings @ 1024 * 768 with no AA/AF.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 10, 2006)

mrgeorgedude, is that by any chance the Chaintech nForce 4 Ultra motherboard and AMD Athlon 64 3200+?


----------



## Crazydude185 (Feb 10, 2006)

lol yea that should be more then enough to play that... but why are u gettin the gt vid card isnt gtx top of the line?


----------

